# March 21 and April 25 The Firing Line



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Wife asked me to post this... 
March 21 and April 25
> > 6:30 - 8:30 p.m.
> >
> > Where: The Firing Line Indoor Gun Range and Gun Shop
> > 38427 Webb Drive
> > Westland, MI 48185
> >
> >Cost: $14 - includes instruction, range time and a free gun rental (ammo
> >not included). Those using rental guns will need to buy their ammo from
> >TFL.
> >
> >This is a great opportunity for women to get to the range and shoot with
> >other women as well as receiving instruction from nationally certified
> >female instructors and assistance from female range officers in a safe,
> >positive, non-threatening atmosphere.
> >
> > New shooters are welcome and encouraged to attend!
> >
> >Walk-ins are welcome but but pre-registration is encouraged. Email me at
> >[email protected] to register. 

Chicks with Guns are HOT!


----------



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for your support! I'm curious. Who's your wife? I'm wondering if I know her? Has she been to the shoots before?


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

SigShooter said:


> Thanks for your support! I'm curious. Who's your wife? I'm wondering if I know her? Has she been to the shoots before?


Jeriann. This will be her first time going to Firing Line. She was invited by a few of her co workers. Who know you. if your name is Karen. I'm not sure who is more excited that she is going shooting me or her.  We are looking at getting her a new Pistol. Figured what better opportunity for her to go and check out different makes, models and sizes.


----------



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

Great! Yes, my name is Karen, and you are absolutely right. This is a perfect time for your wife to try different handguns. I'll look forward to meeting Jerrian, and I'm glad her coworkers recommended me!


----------



## ShernJer (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Sig! Sorry I missed the 21st. Will definately be there in April. Hope it went well!


----------



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey ShernJer! Sorry you missed us. It was a good shoot, and a good time was had by all! We'll look forward to seeing you in April!


----------

